# Head Shots of the Rebels!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think I could ever choose.... all are so precious !!!! Probably like everyone else on the forum..... I feel like I have a vested interest in all these pups..........thank you so much for keeping us in the loop and letting us be witness to this miracle !!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

they are so perfect.. i love them.. i want them... LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are both so cute.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL I like the one labeled LR, but it could just be the lighting.  They really look so much alike.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I love them both! I like the way LF's ears sit....they look perked up more (??) not that LR's aren't just adorable too!! :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> LOL I like the one labeled LR, but it could just be the lighting.  They really look so much alike.


hey Vern!!! ask the misssus who she likes!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are both perfect little fluff balls. I don't know how you will ever make a decision without a coin being involved. :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The LR and LF labels lend themselves to names Lier and Lief

I think Hooch is right, you are going to have to toss a coin


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, I could just squeeze those fluffy little balls of fur. They are simply gorgeous puppies.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I'll take both!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I'll take both!!!


No only one can be your namesake:smooch: so...LR or LF???


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

arcane said:


> hey Vern!!! ask the misssus who she likes!!!


She agrees with me (of course). I didn't let her see which one I liked when I showed her the pictures. So now you have two independent responses. 

I'd like to see them standing, and the DW wants to see them with their ears up. LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> She agrees with me (of course). I didn't let her see which one I liked when I showed her the pictures. So now you have two independent responses.
> 
> I'd like to see them standing, and the DW wants to see them with their ears up. LOL


we are working on that!!!!!!!!! and working, annnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddd workinnnnnnnnnnnng:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Heather... you know the one you took a photo of and asked "Could this be Hooch".. which pup was that?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't tell you wich one there both adorable


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Heather... you know the one you took a photo of and asked "Could this be Hooch".. which pup was that?


*LR BOY! his 6 wk shot wasn't great, why I redid the 2 boys last night...and those gave a front on shot of LF as well:wave:
*


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Are u saying you took more pics??? We LUV pics here!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Are u saying you took more pics??? We LUV pics here!!!


lol you saw the pics --the rebel boys!! ...


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow. They are both stunning! I could never choose, it would be just way too hard. Looks like LR will be a little darker than LF?, but to me, that's the only difference I can tell between the two. Looks like two winners to me!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Heather ... those are amazing looking pups!! Congrats!! So, fill me in, I've missed a few posts, are you trying to choose which one you are keeping? I think Id pick both if I were you, save yourself the trouble LOL!! But thats just me thinking (scary huh)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Heather ... those are amazing looking pups!! Congrats!! So, fill me in, I've missed a few posts, are you trying to choose which one you are keeping? I think Id pick both if I were you, save yourself the trouble LOL!! But thats just me thinking (scary huh)


Jami!! I am keeping 2 girls already!!!: I am nuts but not quite THAT! NUTS!!!!:headbang2:cookoo:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh my! they are so precious! How cute. I couldn't pick.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I too like LR. I like the shape of his head and coloring. But, in those pictures there's a little something in LF's eyes that's missing in LR's. Could be that he's tired? Of course we don't see them all day, playing and interacting. They're both adorable...


----------

